# Acana: Regional vs Heritage



## Jonesy2492 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone had experience transitioning from the Acana Regional to the Acana Heritage? If you tried both what did you think of them in comparison with each other? Trying to determine if the Regional is worth the $12 or so extra $ per bag.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Both are good. I went from Heritage Large Breed to Regional Ranchlands about a year ago. 
At the time my puppy was itchy and I thought it may be from the chicken so 
I went to Ranchlands which is red meat. (beef/bison)
Itching stopped. Stools firmer. 
There was a distinct preference to the taste of the Ranchlands by all three of the dogs. 
I stayed with Ranchlands.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jonesy....are you referring to the new US Heritage line which is somewhat different than the Canadian Heritage line. There is no large breed, puppy etc.

US Heritage has lower protein than Regionals (29% vs 33%) and Regionals has more of the protein coming from meat than veggies. US Heritage is also using mostly botanicals instead of synthetic vitamins. That's a quick summary of the differences, but the reality is that the only way to know if your dog does noticeably different is to try it. 

My experience...My dog eats mainly raw, but I supplement with kibble here and there. He's currently on a bag of Heritage Red Meat and I'm seeing way more poop than when he was on Orijen.


----------



## Jonesy2492 (Jul 13, 2016)

doodlebug124 said:


> Jonesy....are you referring to the new US Heritage line which is somewhat different than the Canadian Heritage line. There is no large breed, puppy etc.
> 
> US Heritage has lower protein than Regionals (29% vs 33%) and Regionals has more of the protein coming from meat than veggies. US Heritage is also using mostly botanicals instead of synthetic vitamins. That's a quick summary of the differences, but the reality is that the only way to know if your dog does noticeably different is to try it.
> 
> My experience...My dog eats mainly raw, but I supplement with kibble here and there. He's currently on a bag of Heritage Red Meat and I'm seeing way more poop than when he was on Orijen.



Yes I am referring to the US Heritage line. I am new to feeding Acana (this is their first bag of the Regionals Meadowland). I was previously feeding raw but with my wife just recently giving birth raw is too much work right now. So I'm trying to decide if I should stick with the Regionals for the higher protein or go with the Heritage formulas.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

In that situation I would stick with the Regionals. He's used to the higher protein, lower carb food.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We've been rotating between Acana formulas and I haven't noticed any difference, honestly.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I've tried both and noticed zero difference in my dog. The Regionals smells a little better to me though lol.


----------

